# Recital Finale



## 0212 (Dec 28, 2009)

I am currently choosing pieces for my end of year recital (I'm studying for a BMus in Vocal Studies at a UK Conservatoire) but am stuck for my finishing piece. It'll be my last exam and I'd like to go out with a bang, so would like a piece, in English preferably, that will be very funny and entertaining but will also demonstrate technical skill. I would like something along the lines of Glitter and be Gay (though less technically demanding than this), Art is Calling for Me, A Word on My Ear (I would do those but they're done a lot and I'd like to find something I haven't heard before), even Kurt Weill, Irving Berlin, Gershwin, G&S - I'm open to ideas!


----------

